# Little ones are getting bigger.~* NEW PHOTOS PAGE 2*~



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Well my one litter is almost all grown up : )

I kept two of the girls and one of the boys..Ill snap photos of him later. Hes a squirmy little guy still. The elder sister is a sweet heart, the younger sisters sweet, but still a bit scared.




























The 'elder sister' I call her this because shes a bit bigger than the other girl


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

They are very adorable


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

Precious.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Super-de-duper cute!!!


----------



## We Love Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

<OMG I see a mirror image>

Adorable!


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

5th picture down...AWWWW!


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

'Elder sister's face is soooo cute. Nice pieds


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

The little boy almost has a ying-yang face, or a teardrop. They're both cute!


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Autumn2005 said:


> The little boy almost has a ying-yang face, or a teardrop. They're both cute!


I havent posted photos of my boy yet, those are the sisters.

The boy started biting me any time I went near him : ( , so he was culled and feed to my friends snake, not pretty I know, but I didnt want to waist him nor breed him since he was so aggressive.

I got a new boy today. Ive been waiting a week to get him. Hes a lower grade fox. I was planing on picking up a low grade female fox as well, but all they got in where male foxs. I did get my hands on a cute little what I am thinking is a brindle female. I also got a pure black female, and a light black/dark brown female with tuffs of long fur behind her ears.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oops, sorry! I misread your post, for some reason I thought the top pics were the squirrely brother!


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Ive got 25 new photos that are being uploaded to photo bucket right now : )


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Buck









































Doe 1

























Doe 2


































Doe 3

















Doe A1

































Buck A1

I know those two are not mice, but : ) They wanted to show off too.

Can anyone guess what they are : )


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

P.s No animals where harmed in the photo shoot. : )


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Lol, I was scrolling down and went, "Hey! That mouse looks like an ASF!" You never fooled me!


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Frizzle said:


> Lol, I was scrolling down and went, "Hey! That mouse looks like an ASF!" You never fooled me!


Yes Doe A 1 and Buck A 1 are African Soft Furred Rats. The does still a bit jumpy but I can have the male out with me on my shoulder while I sit and clean the cages out, and he just sits there and cleans him self.

Everywhere I read said they wouldn't make good pets and where nippy. Neither of them have yet to bit me, and I've only had them for a few days. The males even starting to give kisses. (Presses his nose to mine and wriggles his whiskers,)

Ah and please excuse the chinchilla cage in the background, and the few bits of chinchilla poop on the floor, I just got home from being at work all day and have yet to do my daily vacuuming.


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

Very cute! I like the brindle (right?)

Those ASFs made me giggle..I thought 'WHOAH, huge eyes on that mous--..waaaait.' :lol:


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

thewesterngate said:


> Very cute! I like the brindle (right?)
> 
> Those ASFs made me giggle..I thought 'WHOAH, huge eyes on that mous--..waaaait.' :lol:


Yes shes a weak brindle but a brindle all the same.

I love my ASFs, the males getting so sweet. I want to show the world that they do make good pets, and that they are not just feeders.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

> I love my ASFs, the males getting so sweet. I want to show the world that they do make good pets, and that they are not just feeders.


The only place I've heard of em is on this forum. Are they similar to mice?


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Tikmio said:


> > I love my ASFs, the males getting so sweet. I want to show the world that they do make good pets, and that they are not just feeders.
> 
> 
> The only place I've heard of em is on this forum. Are they similar to mice?


Kinda, they are the missing link between rats and mice.

Most people in the US breed them for feeders for the snakes. Wild caught pythons normally wont take anything but these guys, so they are not breed for pets.

From what I understand males can be housed together even with females if you have a large enough cage, but I would never risk it. Females share the duty of baby raising, more so than mice, even if the litters not theirs they will feed them. They have the most nipples in the rodent family. Mine has 16 nipples. The litters are large, 20 babies are not uncommon. They breed quicker than mice do, because their children grow up faster than mice. For what I read they live longer than mice and rats, about 3-4 years.

They have little stink, but its still there. They dont smell as bad as mice or rats though.

They can not interbreed with mice or roof rats, but they can be housed with mice(or so says the internet), and many breeders who breed feeders do so.

This is all the info I have really gathered so far.. There's not much on them since they are used for feeders...So most things I find are along the lines of give them dog food and change out the bedding now and then and your good..

There fur is sooo so soft, if you have ever petted a chinchilla, that's what they feel like.

There was a forum for them.. But it has been over run with spammers, and is completely useless. 

Like gerbils, hedgehogs, ferrets, sugar-gliders, and several other rodents, they are illegal in C.A.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

http://www.softfurs.com/

Rhasputin made up another forum. Not as much activity as here, but it's full of good info. Like how there really isn't any risk to housing multiple males and females together, they don't get territorial like male mice. I had a bunch, but I just didn't like them as much as mice, so they are no more.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Frizzle said:


> http://www.softfurs.com/
> 
> Rhasputin made up another forum. Not as much activity as here, but it's full of good info. Like how there really isn't any risk to housing multiple males and females together, they don't get territorial like male mice. I had a bunch, but I just didn't like them as much as mice, so they are no more.


HAH! Thank you. I was hoping there was a new forum up and running some where. My male seems to care less about things going on around him. I don't plan on getting more males, 1's smelly enough.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

You're welcome. : )


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone for telling me about ASFs!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Frizzle said:


> Lol, I was scrolling down and went, "Hey! That mouse looks like an ASF!" You never fooled me!


lol me too!


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for the ASF's link, Frizzel. I'm getting five multis in August - 3 does and two bucks, mostly as companions for my fancy bucks and retired does.


----------

